# The risk of an air-fryer?



## NewBudgieOwnerM (Dec 31, 2016)

Hello,

My SO and me got two budgies yesterday after months of consideration. We've learned that Teflon is very harmful to birds and have bought some new pans to avoid it.
However, we also bought an air-fryer yesterday and didn't think about the possibility of Teflon used in it. Googling it doesn't give much results either.
I was wondering how harmful potential Teflon in an air-fryer could be, as we think the temperature may be lower and more constant/stable compared to the dangerous heat spikes on a gas stove that releases the toxic fumes. 

Does anyone have any experience with budgies and air-fryers and can answer this? I really don't want to risk the health of the budgies too much, but we're not sure about the actual risk here.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## BlueBirdNYC (Aug 26, 2016)

When in doubt, I always like to write the manufacturer and ask them if there is Teflon in their product. Personally, I wouldn't risk any appliance that I wasn't 100% certain was free of teflon.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

I agree with BlueBirdNYC above. It's always best to be 100% sure before using an appliance. I got an electric skillet as a Christmas present from a friend and have not used it yet as I have contacted the manufacturer to inquire if the product has any Teflon or similar coating. 

Best of luck with getting the answers you seek! :fingerx: 

Meanwhile, we'd love to meet your little one! What's his/her name? 

Be sure to also read through the forums to ensure you're up to date on the very best of budgie care. If you have any questions afterwards, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Hope to see you around! :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

It's definitely best to contact the manufacturer to ensure there are no PTFE's in the coating on the air fryer.

PTFE Toxicity and Birds

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## NewBudgieOwnerM (Dec 31, 2016)

Hiya, thanks for the warm welcome.

I have sent a message to the manufacturers of the air-fryer, still waiting on a response.

My partner and I are still debating on the names, it's much harder than expected to pick. Leaning towards 'Sam and Moos'. I'm Dutch, so it sounds better in my language.  The budgies are two young males (one green, one blue) and are starting to be more daring and active since yesterday. They generally like each other's company, but at times still bicker a bit. Still trying to find out why. The blue one also already learned how to move the swing in such a way the green one can't swing on it anymore.

But thanks for the warm welcome again and I'll make sure to ask questions when in doubt.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Some bickering is normal. Think of little toddlers -- one minute they are getting along fine and the next, not so much. :001_rolleyes:

As long as there is no overtly aggressive behavior or bullying it's nothing to be concerned about.*


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

What she said.  Also, when birds are stressed (and since they are in a new environment, they are stressed), they can be a bit testier with each other.


----------



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

I actually came on to post about this- I follow a bird Facebook page, and one of the other members lost her entire flock of Indian ring necks to an air fryer. I received one for Christmas, but want to send it back- I don't like Teflon anyway...


----------

